# Potatoes.



## chic (Sep 20, 2019)

Do you like 'em? Love 'em. What are your favorite ways to eat them? I do love potatoes. I love them in soups and stews and baked with a roast served with gravy. My favorite spuds are reds, yellows, sweet spuds, tiny gourmet potatoes and my all time favorite - Japanese yams which taste like chestnuts. My favorite potato dish is probably tiny gourmet spuds roasted with olive oil and sprinkled with crushed rosemary. I'm also a huge fan of potato latkes served with applesauce. So nice at this time of year. So spill your opinions of the humble but delicious potato.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 20, 2019)

I love them. I love all you mentioned, except I use sour cream with latkes.

I will enjoy potatoes anyway, anyhow, anytime.


----------



## rgp (Sep 20, 2019)

Luv'em.....but they [white ones] are said to be bad for blood sugar ? BTW I wonder if instant potatoes are as bad ?

One of my favorites is Yukon Gold........


----------



## win231 (Sep 20, 2019)

rgp said:


> Luv'em.....but they [white ones] are said to be bad for blood sugar ? BTW I wonder if instant potatoes are as bad ?
> 
> One of my favorites is Yukon Gold........


These days, anything with starch or carbs is the "Evil food of the month."  And meat, cheese & eggs are the new "Health foods."  Yeah..."Fruit is loaded with sugar, so don't go near it......"
IMO, French Fries may not be healthy & Fruit Pies certainly aren't healthy.  But that's not the same as raw fruit & baked potatoes.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 20, 2019)

My favorite is little red potatoes w/butter  ....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 20, 2019)

I grew up with potatoes three times a day and I still enjoy them.

These days I have to watch my carbs so I try to keep the servings around 1/2 cup.   I buy the potatoes one at a time or I buy frozen hash brown patties that I can crisp up in the toaster oven.

My parents and grandparents raised potatoes and would be amazed/amused at buying one potato for a price that works out to around $2,000.00/ton.

Lots of favorites but a baked potato with butter and sour cream or a real potato salad made from scratch are hard to beat.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 20, 2019)

Note on the fridg reads "Make potato salad" ...for tomorrow.....can't wait!


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 20, 2019)

*I like having potatoes on hand. Most often I bake them.  A little butter, and parmesian cheese sprinkled on top. Maybe a sprinkle of chives if I have them. Bacon bits and a bit of sour cream too.  Often I will make a meal of just a baked potato.  
A weird aside. Early this morning, about 2 AM I woke up rather hungry. I had eaten dinner rather early, and had not had a snack before bed.  So, I got up, made me a baked tater in the microwave and ate it.  Went back to bed.  Is it bad to eat a potato before bed?*


----------



## Catlady (Sep 20, 2019)

Just THINKING of potatoes and bread makes me hungry.  I love potatoes in every way, including yams.    Mashed, in soups, and casseroles, in pot pies.   Just love them, even if my waist does not.

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/18511/hash-brown-casserole-ii/


----------



## DaveA (Sep 20, 2019)

I've never advanced beyond the "open a can of soup" school of cooking, but when I go grocery shopping my wife always insists on Russet potatoes.  She feels they absorb other juices,  involved in whatever she's making, better than most ?  I haven't a clue but she's a great cook so who am I to argue.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2019)

Yams or sweet potatoes for me these days but once in awhile.  I actually had some french fries last Saturday.  Generally I don't eat them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2019)

I like Yukon Gold potatoes, either boiled, seasoned and with butter or Smart Balance....or sliced, seasoned and sauteed in olive oil until brown on the outside and soft and tender on the inside.  We usually have them that way with a grilled salmon fillet.

Back in the day I loved mashed potatoes with milk and butter, heavy cream on holidays, but I'm eating healthier now and trying to keep off the extra pounds.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 20, 2019)

Love all taters, all the ways y'all have mentioned. You cannot beat a baked potato with all the good stuff and sweet potato pie is to die for!!


----------



## Wren (Sep 20, 2019)

Another potato fan here, baked, mashed, roasted, chipped and tiny new potatoes smothered in butter


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 21, 2019)

Luv 'em
Since I can remember

Any way shape or form

Hey, I'm Irish




wut


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Luv 'em
> Since I can remember
> 
> Any way shape or form
> ...


 .... and so am I... and my great grandparents migrated to Scotland due to  the potato famine, so I have to make them proud and eat up  all the available spuds there are around now...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 21, 2019)

I keep a couple cans of whole potatoes on the emergency shelf specifically to make this easy recipe.

It's great on a cold wintry night with a fried ham steak, green vegetable and a warm apple crisp topped with a scoop of vanilla ice cream, let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!

Rinse one can of whole potatoes in boiling water and pat dry or use an equal quantity of freshly boiled potatoes.

Make a cream sauce using:

1 T butter
1 T flour
1 1/4 cups milk
Salt and pepper to taste
A good dash of cayenne pepper
6 slices of American processed cheese chopped in small dice. (do not use cheese food)

Bake in a small casserole at 325 or 350 for about 45 minutes until the top is brown and it is bubbling.

You can also make this as a stove-top item by adding the drained potatoes to the cream sauce and heating but I think the time in the oven improves it.

It is very important, for me, to refresh canned potatoes with boiling water. I think it removes the tinny canned taste.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 21, 2019)

Growing up we had a root, storage, cellar full of garden veggies and canned goods. Chuck full of potatos and almost every meal had some form of potato. I loved them fried with ketchup on them. 
When the wife and I make a roast beef dish, we buy those little round potatos, small mesh bag, for the crock pot.


----------



## gennie (Sep 21, 2019)

When I was growing up, hot, creamy potato soup with saltines was the 'go to' meal if one was sick.  My Mom made the best.  I've never been able to quite duplicate it ...... or maybe it's just her hand that was missing.  

I've learned that little red potatoes have less effect on my blood sugar than the Idaho or Russet normally used for baking.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 21, 2019)

Scalloped potatoes.
My mother made these by layering potatoes, onions, flour, butter, salt and pepper and pouring some milk over. Baked for a long time. It was so good.

Sometimes there was ham in it.


----------



## gennie (Sep 21, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Scalloped potatoes.
> My mother made these by layering potatoes, onions, flour, butter, salt and pepper and pouring some milk over. Baked for a long time. It was so good.
> 
> Sometimes there was ham in it.


 

I remember those.  Soooo good. 

 When I was young, working and time was short I made a quick version with the potatoes, onion and a can of Campbells Cream of Mushroom and half can of milk.  In order to disguise the mushrooms, I combined the soup and milk and twirled in blender until smooth.  The child who wouldn't touch a mushroom on his plate loved the potato dish unless he happened to be in the kitchen when I was preparing it.


----------



## toffee (Sep 21, 2019)

love potatoes especially new type == small round cook -let them get cold then add mayo yumm
like mine whole not keen on mashed ' fries/chips/ roasted ..who cares about carbs ….


----------



## Liberty (Sep 21, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I keep a couple cans of whole potatoes on the emergency shelf specifically to make this easy recipe.
> 
> It's great on a cold wintry night with a fried ham steak, green vegetable and a warm apple crisp topped with a scoop of vanilla ice cream, let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!
> 
> ...


My mom used to make a similar thing with peas.  Creamed peas & potatoes.  She often used the little white canned ones, too.  Now I'm hungry for that, Aunt Bea!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Catlady (Sep 21, 2019)

Hmmm, I'm gaining weight just reading this thread.  All the posts are mouth watering.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 21, 2019)

Other than potato salad I don’t think there’s one potato dish that I just don’t love, my favorite is hashbrowns!


----------



## Liberty (Sep 21, 2019)

PVC said:


> Hmmm, I'm gaining weight just reading this thread.  All the posts are mouth watering.


Yeah, its like "one potato,two potato, three potato...please pass the potatoes!"


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 21, 2019)

I love potatoes and this year it looks like I am going to have a bumper crop from my garden. Some of them grew just from peelings I buried under the rotted leaves. I do think they taste so much better right from the garden. They are so delicate when you wash them the skins want to come right off and when dried a bit they last a very long time in my basement. Goes to show you how old they must be when in a week they start to sprout from the store bought.


----------



## Catlady (Sep 21, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I do think they taste so much better right from the garden.



I TRIED growing potatoes and onions but failed miserably.  Here in AZ it's not cost effective and too hot.  I think everything tastes better when picked from the garden, everything in the stores is picked before their time to allow more time for purchase.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 21, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Scalloped potatoes.
> My mother made these by layering potatoes, onions, flour, butter, salt and pepper and pouring some milk over. Baked for a long time. It was so good.
> 
> Sometimes there was ham in it.


Yes yes yes. Must be served hot for me with lots of pepper.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 21, 2019)

One of my favourites is potato wedges . I can get them fresh at the deli. They are crisp on the outside but soft in the middle.


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 21, 2019)

I love potatoes. Any kind, fixed any way. Staple of life.


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 21, 2019)

I adore potatoes, since I'm mildly allergic to almost all other starches (asthma; uncomfortable but not debilitating, thankfully). However, my DH is diabetic, and the only way he likes them is calorically "loaded" - so not good for him at all. As a result, we have to keep it to a minimum. 

Usually we only order them in restaurants. That way one gets a defined serving size and can't overeat. There's a steakhouse in Napa CA that makes the most amazing au gratin potatoes - they press it with a weight the way it's supposed to be done, but almost never is. Very buttery and rich, so getting a single square per serving satisfies. 

The variety of potatoes also matters. Fingerlings are a big deal out here, but definitely some varieties taste MUCH better than others. There's a couple of French restaurants we like - one in Monterey CA and one in Sonoma CA - which use fingerlings that taste amazing. Rich, deep, potato flavor - sooooo good!


----------



## win231 (Sep 21, 2019)

I'm waiting for my sweet potato in the oven & I've got the Irish butter ready.  1/2 of it with salad is dinner.  It's not the red/orange yam - it's the yellowish one.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 22, 2019)

Had a burger with the potato salad for supper yesterday! Yeah, I know, today is the last day of Summer!


----------



## Liberty (Sep 22, 2019)

Maybe us potato lovers...we've all got a "touch of the Irish" in us...lol!
Hub says he'd like a steak & baked potato for dinner tonight.
Potatoes have about the highest level of potassium in them.  Way more than bananas. Don't salt 'em too much and you have the perfect blood pressure "helper" food.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2019)

I made potato salad yesterday!


----------



## Liberty (Sep 22, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I made potato salad yesterday!


Rad...did you make it the "traditional" way, or with mustard or German style way?


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 22, 2019)

Haven't met a potato I didn't like!  Mashed, roasted, french fries, baked, scalloped, love them all!


----------



## Liberty (Sep 22, 2019)

tortiecat said:


> Haven't met a potato I didn't like!  Mashed, roasted, french fries, baked, scalloped, love them all!


Not too fond of "tater tots" though...lol.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 22, 2019)

Anyone ever make a potato casserole?

I enjoyed those in the old days.  Haven't tried one for awhile.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 22, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Anyone ever make a potato casserole?
> 
> I enjoyed those in the old days.  Haven't tried one for awhile.


Give me a hint Camper...like what was in it (besides the obvious spuds)?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Rad...did you make it the "traditional" way, or with mustard or German style way?


Lib,   The traditional Hellman's with onion and celery. I did squeeze a squirt of mustard in it tho', not my usual but it was good.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Anyone ever make a potato casserole?
> 
> I enjoyed those in the old days.  Haven't tried one for awhile.


There must be hundreds of potato casseroles.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 22, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Lib,   The traditional Hellman's with onion and celery. I did squeeze a squirt of mustard in it tho', not my usual but it was good.


Do you use pickle juice?  My mom loved pickle juice and I confess to using it a lot for deviled eggs and potato salad.  And celery seed, and a squirt of Louisiana Hot Sauce sometimes, and cider vinegar and sugar and on and on...lol.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 22, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Give me a hint Camper...like what was in it (besides the obvious spuds)?


Recipe Sorry about the metric I converted.
1 kg. Hash Brown Potatoes (Frozen). 1 kg. =2 lb 3 oz
1/2 cup diced Onion (sauteed in butter)
200 gr. Shredded Swiss Cheese200 gr.=7 ozs.
1 can Mushroom Soup
1 cup diced ham (to taste)
2-3 tablespoons sour cream
1 cups corn flakes Crushed (Melt 1/4 cup butter and add corn flakes
Mix Well and place on top of Casserole. Bake at 350 F (1Hour)
Poke in the center. If Cheese is melted it should be done
This can be made ahead and frozen before cooking- adjust cooking time to compensate for the frozen ingredients.
Not sure of the can size for the Mushroom soup. Try the small size.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 22, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Recipe Sorry about the metric I converted.
> 1 kg. Hash Brown Potatoes (Frozen). 1 kg. =2 lb 3 oz
> 1/2 cup diced Onion (sauteed in butter)
> 200 gr. Shredded Swiss Cheese200 gr.=7 ozs.
> ...


Thanks a lot!  Going to try that.  Even though we did a lot of food formulation business wise speaking...always looking for a different recipe that uses commonly consumed ingredients.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 22, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Thanks a lot!  Going to try that.  Even though we did a lot of food formulation business wise speaking...always looking for a different recipe that uses commonly consumed ingredients.


This came from a hand written recipe.  One thing I left out.  If it's too dry add more soup or cream.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 23, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> This came from a hand written recipe.  One thing I left out.  If it's too dry add more soup or cream.


Thanks, again.  Will let you know how it goes!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Do you use pickle juice?  My mom loved pickle juice and I confess to using it a lot for deviled eggs and potato salad.  And celery seed, and a squirt of Louisiana Hot Sauce sometimes, and cider vinegar and sugar and on and on...lol.


I hear you. Sometimes I do put some Heinze India Relish in it. Has to be India...tastes more like pickles and not so sweet.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 23, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I hear you. Sometimes I do put some Heinze India Relish in it. Has to be India...tastes more like pickles and not so sweet.


Do you remember something called "Piccalilli"?  It was a red condiment made from chunks of red bell peppers, onions and pickles I think.  It worked great in potato salad and pasta salads.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Do you remember something called "Piccalilli"?  It was a red condiment made from chunks of red bell peppers, onions and pickles I think.  It worked great in potato salad and pasta salads.


I have heard of Piccalli, or read of it somewhere, but I have never seen it. I think I'll go look it up.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 23, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I have heard of Piccalli, or read of it somewhere, but I have never seen it. I think I'll go look it up.


Its was our back home "secret sauce" sometimes...lol.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 24, 2019)

Sounds like relish.
This is what I was making today.  Lots of ham leftover.
       Share    

 
 
 
 
 
 

Portion size                        400 servings
Credits :                        Canadian Living Magazine: May 2008
 


*Ingredients*

                                                                                                                                                    12 oz                                                                                                                                    Black Forest ham                                cubed
                                                                                                                                                    1/3 cup                                                                                                    drained                                sweet pickle relish
                                                                                                                                                    1/3 cup                                                                                                                                    light mayonnaise
                                                                                                                                                    2 teaspoons                                                                                                                                    Dijon mustard
 *Method*
In food processor, pulse ham until consistency of coarse bread crumbs. Transfer to bowl. Stir in relish, mayonnaise and mustard.

 Click to see how to make Pinwheel Sandwiches, Triangle Sandwiches, Square Sandwiches and Finger Sandwiches >>


----------



## Liberty (Sep 24, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Sounds like relish.
> This is what I was making today.  Lots of ham leftover.
> Share
> 
> ...


Ham salad?  Used to be a store up north that sold a lot of ham salad Lawtons or something like that - corner deli type chain stores.  Still make it for the hub once in a great while.  Was it good?


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 24, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Sounds like relish.
> This is what I was making today.  Lots of ham leftover.
> Share
> 
> ...


Yes good. Served it in a wrap


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I hear you. Sometimes I do put some Heinze India Relish in it. Has to be India...tastes more like pickles and not so sweet.


Or you can use those small pickles (gherkins) and pulse them in your processor.  The jar I bought came from India.


----------



## gennie (Sep 24, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Do you remember something called "Piccalilli"?  It was a red condiment made from chunks of red bell peppers, onions and pickles I think.  It worked great in potato salad and pasta salads.



Growing up, my mother made a pot of dried pinto bean about once a week.  A jar of piccalilli was always on the table  And yes it did work well in lots of other dishes but was a necessity with bowl of pintos.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 25, 2019)

Being I'm diabetic, I'm not supposed to eat white potatoes, at least not too much or too often.  I like baked potato with sour cream and chives (used to get them at Wendy's). I love a good, homemade potato (and egg) salad.  I also like roasted red potatoes if they are not too dry.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 26, 2019)

Just  came back from the grocery store. Baking potatoes from the U.S. 5lbs. $3.00.

I will be making my own hash browns today. Gordon Ramsey's method.

I tried it before.  It was really excellent.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 26, 2019)

We had fried potatoes a lot when I was growing up. And my mom's homemade french fries were delicious. Also, her potato salad was second to none.

I made fried potatoes last night.
My variation: When they're almost done, I dice a small onion and spread it on top.  Add some vinegar and a little water. Cover with a lid. Turn heat to low.  Let it steam for awhile.  Yummo!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 26, 2019)

@Camper6

I just watched Ramsay's hash brown video. Looks good.  I'll have to try it.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 26, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> We had fried potatoes a lot when I was growing up


Damn near every meal, growing up
Never tired of it

Got real tired of catsup, however


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 26, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Damn near every meal, growing up
> Never tired of it
> 
> Got real tired of catsup, however



G, try organic, pureed tomatoes, instead of ketchup. Much tastier, without all the garbage they add to that bottled stuff.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 27, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> G, try organic, pureed tomatoes, instead of ketchup. Much tastier, without all the garbage they add to that bottled stuff.


My lady is onto it. Not sure what it is, but it's  goooooood
But thanks, TG


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 27, 2019)

I don't have potatoes that often but I do like the small red&yellow ones that Wren and Bonnie posted
I like them mashed or baked


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 29, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> @Camper6
> 
> I just watched Ramsay's hash brown video. Looks good.  I'll have to try it.


I made it for breakfast lunch today.
I like my sausages almost burned.

The dipping sauce was sirhhacca.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2020)

MAIL A POTATO!


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 18, 2020)

Being of Irish extraction, I love potatoes in most forms.  Someone mentioned Picalilli above and we always had it in the house as my mom loved it and used it a lot in recipes.  India relish was a must for ham salad.


----------

